# Dealing with Dishonest Husband



## BreaCA (Apr 8, 2013)

My husband and I have been married for about 10 yrs. We both had prior marriages with infidelity issues with our spouses. We are a blended family sharing 1 between the two of us. I have had to deal with dishonesty situations from my husband. Only 2 issues, that I know of, have come up over the past years. About 3 yrs ago, my husband was doing a lot of traveling. Just before his trip he left a browser open on the computer and it was to a Escort Service in area where he was going to travel. He has traveled to that area many times before, so I don't know if has actually ever meet one of the women or not. When I approached him, he just stated he was just looking and curious. Recently, I found out that he has been talking with a girl that he had known for years in high school. I do not know the extent of the relationship in the past except what he has told me... just good friends. I have met her twice and felt both times she had an attraction to my husband. The way I found out is he had text messages on his work phone, He admitted to me that he was speaking with her and texting on his work phone, because he knew how I felt about it and didn't want me to find out. I'm at lost now, because I love him very much and can't imagine not having him my life but at the same time I don't trust him and feel that he may have done other things beyond what I have caught him in. I don't want to divorce and put my young son through all the issues that go along with a divorce. An addition to this, we are moving out state, to a state where the "just friend" girl lives. I need advise on how to handle and move on without this total absorbing me mentally.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You should brace yourself for the fact that he may be having an affair and possibly really did use the escort service.

Go into snooping mode, very quietly (ie: do not confront him) and see what else you can find out.


----------



## urnotme (Jun 1, 2012)

I am sorry you are going through this. I am in a similar situation myself and I know how terrible it feels. I think you definitely should investigate further, on the down low.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

STD test for sure

Keylogger

Nobody wants to divorce. Sorry you are here


----------

